
Show HN: My site 15 years ago is still online on the original host - apineda
http://bluecat.stormpages.com/BlueCat.htm
======
slater
Also gets blocked by uBlock, stating your site used to host malware.

~~~
apineda
If a DirectX game written in Visual Basic is malware, you can call me sally!

~~~
slater
Sup, Sally!

------
somidscr21
||stormpages.com^

Is in the malware domain list. If that helps you figure out why uBlock is not
a fan..

